# Free Fry and/or 3" RPB in Calgary, Canada



## twofish (Mar 1, 2005)

I have 5 ~6" RPB's that are laying eggs almost every week, I need the extra tank that is home for a single 3" RBP so if anyone wants him...
I also have 7 5 weekold fry, and about 100 1 week old, I'd rather not aproach a lps unless I'm forced to. PM me if you want any fry or the 3", I live in Braeside, in the SW.
Thanks,


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

live where? hahah sry im lost there.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Sweet deal! But this should be in the classifieds; you'll get more response there.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

wow dude i wish you live closer to me. i am looking for fry too.. psh.. i would even buy them off you.


----------



## rattlesnake (Feb 11, 2005)

damn i think i am to far good luck man!


----------



## stickupkid (Dec 27, 2005)

That is a sweet deal!


----------



## 2rbps (Dec 30, 2005)

im in windsor whats the chances of shipping fry? the weather sux right now but they are online places that do it so dunno? i would pay you per fry


----------



## twofish (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't know about the shipping thing, I've never done it. Though the fry I have right now (1 week old) are quite volatile in respect to their temperature and water chemistry so I don't think shipping them would be prudent (at this time). Maybe someone else could comment on that, who has experience. 
I have some that are 5 weeks old, they are somewhat more robust ..so I'm sure at a minimum you would want to wait until the 5 week mark to have them shipped out to you.
I was hoping someone could just drive on over and pick up what they wanted, if you want to do all the homework for the shipping arrangements and make it easy for me, in term of setting up the whole thing, I'd give you them free of cost. You would just have to pay your shipping costs.


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

Would you ship to Penticton B.C?


----------



## richkom (Jan 23, 2006)

PM Sent


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

dude post them on the http://calgary.kijiji.ca/ website for free they should go pretty fast make some money too.


----------

